# Korean knife technique



## Bob D. (Apr 12, 2005)

Hwarang do has a few sets of offensive knife tech. as well as knife hyungs that have a unique look and form. I have trained in and researched Japanese tanto juitsu, Northern Chinese styles, Kali-escrima and I think the HRD material unique. So for lack of anything non Korean to attribute it to, I would say it is a Korean knife style. Glimpses of it can be found in Michael Echanis's "Black" book.
Anyone else in a Korean system doing knife work that you think is not from elswhere?


----------



## glad2bhere (Apr 13, 2005)

Dear Bob: 

So far the information that I have been able to pull together is a bit scattered but somewhat related. The MYTBTJ realtes a "twin sword" chapter which, judging from the text is actually more of a twin (long) knife chapter. That gives some insights into how the knife might be used offensively. The other resource are the individuals I have spoken with who characterize the use of the knife as more of a camp weapon. In this way, knife use was more along the lines of what we might call "wood craft" here in the States. One last point is that I am finding a increased number of individuals who relate that the knife was used to dispatch fallen opponents. Of these three categories I suspect that the last may have the greatest amount of corruption from Japanese material as much is made of the early grappling of Japanese warriors while in armour to wrestle an opponent into a position of disadvantage and then dispatch them with a tanto. I can't say that this WAS'NT a goal for the Korean warrior, but given the nature of the Korean military with its conscript forces, I suspect the level of training necessary to develop h2h skills required to make this a reality simply wasn't there for the average trooper.  Currently I am pursuing the line that the typical Korean may have carried a knife more for the same purpose that a hiker or camper might carry a decent camp knife. Thoughts? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 13, 2005)

We practice a tanto hyung, but I think the form's origination is Japanese.  Otherwise, our knife work is probably Fillipino in origin.


----------

